
I Spent $15.33 on Snapchat Ads Over Kanye West’s L.A. Popup and Had Huge Results - alexkehr
https://medium.com/on-advertising/i-spent-15-33-on-snapchat-ads-over-kanye-wests-l-a-popup-and-had-huge-results-fe83f360a35
======
sharemywin
getting an 4040 error.

